# Growing a crest?



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So I hatched a bunch of 'barnyard mix' chicks. AKA mutts. One of the ladies I got eggs from had what she called a top-hat roo. Is that a polish? A polish cross maybe? Anyway, I am wondering if this chick is developing a crest? I have 2 that are starting to look like this.









Not a great photo, from the phone with a brooder light...wouldn't hold still. It is 3 weeks old on Saturday.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

"Tophat" is a term that can be used to describe several of the crested breeds, polish included. Your little one looks to be growing in what will _probably_ be a partial crest. 
I love my crested ones. I have six runner ducks that were ordered as a non-crested, but one has a pretty full crest (when my drake isn't pulling it out during mating, that is  ) and my very special duck hen, Merc, has just three feathers growing out the side of her head.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

That is funny. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My crested babies look like this:


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Starting to look like a cockatiel.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Starting to look like a cockatiel.


Awwww cute!!!!


----------

